# Found some new beauty's



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Here are some new mice I bought, I'm really in love :love1

Ladies first

*Pearl* (don't know her colour)


















*Gipsy* (siamese pied)


















*Milly* (siamese pied)


















*Lize* (???? splashed)


















The males

*Mist* (don't know his colour, but I guess he's beige)


















*Biggie* (PEW) 


















So proud of these beauty's


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice mice and great pictures.


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Very pretty mice!


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Thank you both..
Biggie is almost 70 gramme  :shock:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You got some very, very nice meeces in this group. I especially like the splashed one, Lize. The band of dark splashing around the middle is super!


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Thanks..
Yes Lize really was standing out.. She's amazing. And 4 weeks old, so I'm excited how she will grow further


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've had several meeces with these colors and red eyes, and I love them so much! I had one little girl who was a congenitally defective runt, another who was obese and infertile, and now I have one who got pregnant by accident and has produced the fattest little fuzzies I've ever seen. I gotta get pix of those. And I gotta breed that doe again on purpose!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I thought splashed wasn't really over there. . . ?


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Right now you get bombarded here with splashed. It's in upcoming not normal..

So now it really is overhere 

Yah moustress you're right!! Im curious for pics


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's my little fatty. There are several others, but the pix of the siblings and the mother didn't turn out well. what is really strange is that this was an accidental litter, so there was no extra nutrition given until I noticed I had a very pregnant mousie in a tank that should have been all girls.






Young doe, age eight weeks. Off Kama and Sutra Dibble This one is the mother of four big fat babies, including the one shown above. The pairing was between a wildly splashed doe and a black pied satin buck 'carrying' the tri genes. the bottle cap is from a gallon jug.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

:shock: He's like a sausage with whiskers!


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Hahah amazing..

The mother is very very pretty also :love1


----------

